# Joining NECA



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Assuming your desire to get your hands dirty once in a while or "occasionally" is limited to the projects you are using the union labor on the rules will limit you. 

If it is TRULY occasional, eg. you're standing there when an extra pair of hands are needed or would be really helpful for an hour, it probably wouldn't be an issue even with a [email protected] steward on site. BUT... if you really are intending to strap on your tools regularly or if extra help is actually needed regularly (by under-staffing etc) I don't think it will fly.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Union contractor for 25 years I keep the percentage NECA charges in my pocket in lieu of someone else's.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

liverstos said:


> would I still be allowed to occasionally work in the field? I would like to do this occasionally


Depends on the Locals agreement, here The agreement states that 2 owners can work with tools


----------

